# SMH website charts



## Nero64 (11 May 2009)

Does anybody use the charts on the SMH Website. If you click on a share code or do a search it now comes up with some lame search page. Stopped working on Saturday or Friday.


----------



## Timmy (11 May 2009)

Hi Nero - hadn't seen the SMH charts before and just had a look at them now.  Seem to be working fine.

There are a few free chart options available around the place, eg.BigCharts , Yahoo.


----------

